

Opera has failed me - ramonex

Tried to switch from Opera 12 to 20...<p>Everything looks like the clone of ideas from Firefox and Chrome (doh!).<p>Bookmarks are missing (!), what an idiot decided to remove the bookmarks menu? He should be fired right away!<p>Can&#x27;t move address bar to the bottom (like I was used to in the past &gt; 10 years...)<p>Can&#x27;t customize speed dial (choosing number of columns doesn&#x27;t work)<p>Ugly default theme that I can&#x27;t change (window bars).<p>Edit site preferences is missing.<p>I&#x27;m forced to switch to the faster browser and it seems everything goes into Chrome direction.<p>Plugins from v12 doesn&#x27;t work in v20 (of course).<p>Opera - you have failed me and your trusty user base who was with you even in the times of shareware Opera, it feels like a slap in the face looking at all those missing features and re-discovering simple things again (like displaying full URL in the address bar, are you kidding me?), I was with you even if the last few updates deleted all my bookmarks and my settings, but now I can&#x27;t look at this.
======
AdrianRossouw
you realize it's basically chrome under the hood now, right ?

they stopped development of their own browser engine and adopted blink, the
fork of webkit they share with chromium.

